# Un neutered BSH free to good home!



## rose

Poor little girl, she has only just bought her?? :incazzato:Full Advert Description

Free to a loving home or caring breeder. first come first serve!

Selling her just because i work 6 days a week and after i go to gym till 9pm and she is not getting the attention she needed! very friendly, litter trained, neat,clean, deworned /vaccinated. Bought her 3 weeks ago from a very loving home.i have her documents and she is microchipped, i still haven't changed her microchip details to mine from previous owner. it will cost just £6 to change.

She will come with 80 days pet food, loving home only! please!

swindon


----------



## we love bsh's

Arrh she looks young.


----------



## rose

Advert says she is a year old


----------



## we love bsh's

Really wow i have a girl 10 months old nearly double that size.Here she is.


----------



## catcoonz

i dont like the sound of this.............. byb is going to pick this up quickly...poor cat.


----------



## catcoonz

im thinking of going to get this cat and get it neutered. where was the advert?


----------



## we love bsh's

swindon i think cc


----------



## catcoonz

im close enough to get or arrange transport, just need to find the advert to enquire.


----------



## we love bsh's

id say pet4homes preloved or gum tree is your best bet


----------



## we love bsh's

found it

British Shorthair Cats in Swindon | Pets4Homes


----------



## rose

pets4homes

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/158202-british-shorthair-female-unspayed-1yr-swindon.html


----------



## we love bsh's

rose said:


> pets4homes


cross posted


----------



## we love bsh's

put a link for you previous page cc


----------



## catcoonz

your a star thankyou so much, hopefully i dont give it away that im a breeder of mc's, then i can have her neutered and i know of a wonderful retired couple living in the countryside who would adore the cat.
let you know. x


----------



## Wiz201

For gods sake!  I'm flabbergasted that they can't simply give up an hour in the gym for a cat?


----------



## rose

Shes only had her 3 weeks, I wonder what the original owner would say??
Did she not work 6 days and go to the gym 3 weeks ago?


----------



## catcoonz

dont worry, if she is still available i will get her tonight, have her health checked and neutered then ask if the breeder would like her back...if not i will find her a loving free home.
its more important she is neutered as she is clearly if a year old far too small for breeding...poor girl.
you can trust me to do the right thing by her.


----------



## we love bsh's

bless you cc how far is it from you?


----------



## catcoonz

omg why do i fall for this everytime....bloody hell... oops sorry about the language.
anyway yes she is available and ive been offered a 6 month pure black persian male also unneutered, was intending to breed both together...had to keep my mouth shut and tell a tiny white lie, sorry i dont normally lie.
anyway shes an hour from me and not at the gym as shes tired.
yes you got it off i go to save 2 cats and have no idea where im going to put them when i get home....probably in my bedroom.


----------



## Rolacolacube

Lying in these circumstances is definitely allowed !! Hope the kitties are ok. Well done on rescuing them xx


----------



## Oscar12

Good on you for taking them both before somebody with pound signs in their eyes got them


----------



## catcoonz

collecting them now....shes an hours drive from me so will update with pics when i get home. says she paid £500 for both so im guessing a byb that they came from......may need you guys to advise me if i should contact the breeder but will need all paperwork to check out first.


----------



## catcoonz

shes now peeing me off, decided she may want £400.....i reminded her this is not free to a good home like she has stated in her advert.


----------



## we love bsh's

Shes trying it on tell her your not paying for it so is it free or not


----------



## we love bsh's

And ill tell you something else no way would i be paying 400 for that it doesnt look well bred at all i sold my kittens for 250..kittens!


----------



## catcoonz

well my thinking as she wont answer the phone to me now is if somebody is going to pay her for them they will hopefully get a good home.
ok whilst writing this she wants them out and gone within an hour, going to have to break speed limits here, what is she playing at oh and sounds like a very rough person. update soon xxxxx


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> well my thinking as she wont answer the phone to me now is if somebody is going to pay her for them they will hopefully get a good home.
> ok whilst writing this she wants them out and gone within an hour, going to have to break speed limits here, what is she playing at oh and sounds like a very rough person. update soon xxxxx


She defo was trying her luck then then realised it wasnt going to wash,dont give in and dont give her money good luck.


----------



## Rolacolacube

catcoonz said:


> well my thinking as she wont answer the phone to me now is if somebody is going to pay her for them they will hopefully get a good home.
> ok whilst writing this she wants them out and gone within an hour, going to have to break speed limits here, what is she playing at oh and sounds like a very rough person. update soon xxxxx


Please please take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Luz

Oh Catcoonz you are a love! :001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer

hope it all goes well and that you manage to get these poor cats!!


----------



## Tamiyamumma

You are amazing for what your doing! Please take care xxxxx


----------



## rose

Sounds very scary, please take care, I feel awful, I posted the advert on here
now worried it has caused a lot of trouble, hope all works out for the best.


----------



## Guest

I hope you and the cats are okay. Maybe you should have taken someone with you.


----------



## cats galore

i hope everything goes ok for you - and that you can get these 2 to safety. what is wrong with some people - they make me so mad


----------



## jill3

Hope you are OK and you get back safely with your precious cargo xx


----------



## Guest

I have seen a similar advert on gumtree of a kitten who is 12 weeks old and the lady works long hours and cannot give him the time he deserves. She has put a price but it includes all his food, litter tray etc. I have contacted her but have had no reply.


----------



## rose

I emailed a lady offering a male cavalier (aged 4) free to a good home on pets4homes, and advised her to ask a fee or let a rescue rehome him so adopters would be vetted. I had a very nice reply saying it hadnt occurred to her he might be used for breeding or dog fighting, so hopfully he will be ok.


----------



## Guest

I hope everything is okay as I cannot go to bed unless I hear she and the cats are safe.


----------



## cats galore

Fiji444 said:


> I hope everything is okay as I cannot go to bed unless I hear she and the cats are safe.


i agree. i'm sitting in bed with the internet on my phone so that i can keep checking


----------



## we love bsh's

Im sure cc is fine wise enough id say.


----------



## Rolacolacube

cats galore said:


> i agree. i'm sitting in bed with the internet on my phone so that i can keep checking


Me too. Worried for cc and the kitties. Hope she took someone with her xx


----------



## catcoonz

hi guys, im sorry for worrying you but ive just got back home.
both are safe and with me now so here is the story.
when i arrived i was taken to the back of the house in the dark, i said shall we put the light on so i can see them as i dont want to stand on them, replied you cant stand on them they are in the cupboard. this cupboard is a very tiny space and i could have cried, no water or food just 2 cats looking at me shaking......i thought dont say anything, just get them safe and away as yes i was stupid to go on my own.
well black persian is un neutered male 6 months old, brought from somebody breeding in the shed in the garden, no paperwork, not vaccinated, covered in fleas and shxt so a vet visit tomorrow morning plus sneezing.
bsh well she has all paperwork and its her 3rd home, she is 1 and half, had a litter of kittens but as her one kitten died this is why she was rehomed but this person hasnt bred from her because the persian is useless...didnt have the heart to tell them hes too young.
her pedigree gccf paperwork says silver in pedigree so stupid question is this active registered, i only sell for pets and dont take much notice of paperwork.
anyway free to a good home is what i got, i refused to leave without them and said being in a cupboard we can do this the easy way or the hard way and im happy to wait for rspca to arrive.... got home safe and sound....
now you will all have to trust me that they will be neutered and found a free forever home, so come on guys who can give them a wonderrful home for me.


----------



## we love bsh's

omg one min will pm you


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Glad you and kitties are all back safe and sound, came back online just to check this thread to make sure you were ok 

Im sure you will be a great foster mummy and then go on to find them great homes


----------



## Rolacolacube

Omg what appalling conditions. Can't believe some people. Glad you and the kitties are safe. You are one in a million xx


----------



## rose

OMG what a wonderful brave person you are! I never dreamed they would be in such bad condition though! I stupidly thought they would be in the kitchen as in the picture, looking ok?? So glad I posted and so so glad CC was brave enough to rescue them. Well done!!


----------



## Luz

So glad you rescued them. You're a star!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## we love bsh's

lets hope the original breeder gives a dam if they can be traced.


----------



## Guest

I am glad you and the cats are home safely. How awful to leave them without any food or water. My cats have their own cupboard under the stairs where they sleep or go when I am out but they have their beds in there, access to the outside where their litter tray is (in a dog crate with another dog crate attached with mats in there so they can sit out there if they want to) and of course food and water. It sounds like these people just decided to make some money by breeding and had no real care for the cats.


----------



## Jackie99

What a terrible way to treat animals. You have a heart of gold going there with no thought for yourself. But thank goodness you did. Glad they are out of there


----------



## catcoonz

thinking about it now it was very stupid to threaten them with rspca on my own so dont anybody ever do this please.
i knew what i was doing as ive worked for cp for many years and this is a rule never to go on your own and every week i got told off.... you just have to do whats right sometimes.
i desperately need homes though please...i have contacted the breeder so hope they will care enough to get her, persian i have no way of tracing.


----------



## we love bsh's

wow were they trying to get money out of you and what were their final words?


----------



## Guest

CC what you have done is amazing and is very brave. I would very much love to have the persian but don't think our family would be suitable for him as we have quite a noisy household with 3 kids, 5 dogs & 3 cats (did have 4 cats but sadly lost one a week ago). If he is a nervous kitty I wouldn't want him to be stressed any further but if you can't find him a home (which i'm sure you can) and you think we would be suitable then I would be happy to have him and of course pay for the neutering etc before he came to me.


----------



## we love bsh's

omg who was it last night wanting a persian on here this is perfect ..was it the person who has jumpy the cat?


----------



## we love bsh's

Arrrh who was it was it cuddlesmum?


----------



## Rolacolacube

we love bsh's said:


> omg who was it last night wanting a persian on here this is perfect ..was it the person who has jumpy the cat?


Is that Treaclesmum??


----------



## we love bsh's

Rolacolacube said:


> Is that Treaclesmum??


yes it was well done rcc rep for you..


----------



## Rolacolacube

we love bsh's said:


> yes it was well done rcc rep for you..


Thank you


----------



## catcoonz

hes not nervous, they are both purring on my bed, i think luckily they hadnt had them very long to destroy their souls.
your very close to me berkshire...what are you waiting for. im awake. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> hes not nervous, they are both purring on my bed, i think luckily they hadnt had them very long to destroy their souls.
> your very close to me berkshire...what are you waiting for. im awake. xxx


lol whos that MLB>?


----------



## catcoonz

they said they had paid £500 for both of them and i could pay £150 for persian and £200 for bsh tomorrow.....told them if they thought i was leaving those cats in that shxt hole for longer than 10 minutes they was wrong...then i took out my mobile....she said who are you phoning...i told her im calling the police to assist rspca with a cruelty case....well got the cats in 3 minutes. bloody hell thought i would make a good impression and wore new trainers....gosh covered in shxt and in the bloody bin now...£35 down the drain....never mind alls worth it.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> they said they had paid £500 for both of them and i could pay £150 for persian and £200 for bsh tomorrow.....told them if they thought i was leaving those cats in that shxt hole for longer than 10 minutes they was wrong...then i took out my mobile....she said who are you phoning...i told her im calling the police to assist rspca with a cruelty case....well got the cats in 3 minutes. bloody hell thought i would make a good impression and wore new trainers....gosh covered in shxt and in the bloody bin now...£35 down the drain....never mind alls worth it.


lol your nuts lol it worked tho i wouldnt want to mess wi thee


----------



## catcoonz

well i pull racehorese about everyday and they do say people who ride nutters are nutters lol.

anyway can we all say a very big THANKYOU TO ROSE, bless her she didnt know what state these cats was in and it was her posting on the forum that actually saved their lives.


ROSE...................THANKYOU SO MUCH.....................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## polishrose

You're a star and they are both beautiful.


----------



## we love bsh's

Thankyou to yous both ROSE & CC.


----------



## Guest

catcoonz said:


> hes not nervous, they are both purring on my bed, i think luckily they hadnt had them very long to destroy their souls.
> your very close to me berkshire...what are you waiting for. im awake. xxx


My husband is snoring away on the sofa, I tried waking him to mention about the cat but talking to him when he is sleepy is a bit like trying to walk through a brick wall, You can't get through. :laugh::laugh:

I will ask him in the morning and see what he says. I can't say yes without discussing it with him first although I think I know what he will say as he loves cats.

The only problem we have is that we don't drive but would be happy to get a train. Where about are you?


----------



## we love bsh's

Whoop whoop im sure transport will be sorted


----------



## catcoonz

will pm you where i am otherwise i will find a garden full of cats lol. xx


----------



## rose

catcoonz said:


> well i pull racehorese about everyday and they do say people who ride nutters are nutters lol.
> 
> anyway can we all say a very big THANKYOU TO ROSE, bless her she didnt know what state these cats was in and it was her posting on the forum that actually saved their lives.
> 
> ROSE...................THANKYOU SO MUCH.....................XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Please, I did nothing. I'm just glad I saw the advert, thought it sounded dodgy and thought I'd see what everyone thought. You actually DID something instead of thinking and wishing. I wouldnt have been brave enough to have gone and stood up to them. You rightly dererve all the credit! xx


----------



## Ang2

OMG just caught up with this thread. Note to self: dont go out for a meal incase you miss something exciting on PF !!!


CC Youre my hero x


----------



## we love bsh's

Really got to get kids to bed ..ill be back 2morro ..what a night.night all.x


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

Im trying very hard and failing not to think of the beautiful bhs 

grr i wish i lived in a mansion!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz

my parents always told me "you dont think before you do anything".... well its lucky i dont isnt it.
they dont know and i cant tell them otherwise they would be so worried.
hopefully if this bsh breeder gives a dam she will then be more careful who her babies go to in future but if i dont like her shes not having her lol. xx


----------



## Rolacolacube

I just did the silly thing of looking at some adverts on gum tree - the reasons people give are just unbelievable. Thank God there's people like you around xx


----------



## catcoonz

noooooooo.........dont tell me anymore, ive got into enough excitement for this week........tell me next week lol. xxxx


----------



## Luz

Well I'm not going to start fawning again CC. People will talk!:blush2:
Rose if you hadn't posted it may never have happened! :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz

a byb would have bred the life out of her thats what would have happened and if she only had one dead baby again she would be looking for home number 6.


----------



## Rolacolacube

catcoonz said:


> noooooooo.........dont tell me anymore, ive got into enough excitement for this week........tell me next week lol. xxxx


Well I felt inspired by you and Rose to check - wish I hadn't though !!   xxxx


----------



## kelly-joy

Please please CC make sure you home check anyone wanting to adopt these two because if you don't how on earth are you going to know that they are going to the right home for them? If sounds like these poor babies have had a hard enough life so far too, anyone can say anything over the net its only when you get into the home do you get a real feel for where the cat will live. if you want our help to find a rescue willing to take them then please pm me or email me at [email protected]. 
Sadly there are all too many of these types of adds at the moment where animals are just being thrown out like old sofas


----------



## catcoonz

rose can collect the next lot. xxx im off to bed with 2 extra babies.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz you are a star:thumbup: well done for getting these little ones to safety. maybe now they will be able to get the loving forever home they deserve. how did you keep your hands off those dreadful people? they should be reported for how they have treated them but there's not much point as no-one listens when complaints are made. i'm so pleased they are safe now. if only i had more space here i would offer them both a home - if i kick the OH out then he couldn't say ''no more cats'' and i could exactly what i like


----------



## dukey

Wow. 

Well done CC what poor kitties. Why on earth pay for cats if this is how you would treat them? Disgusting.

I would absolutely love the persian...he must be about the same in age as our Duke. But I think after my rescue yesterday we are going to end up with another kitty ourselves and jumping from 1-3 in the space of a week or two would be too much for Duke and also on our pockets.

I would really love him though....if you cant find anyone by the end of the weekend then please let me know and we will be more than happy to take him!


----------



## catcoonz

both slept on my bed purring all night so i am knackered, very concerned that i contacted the breeder of bsh last night, replied by text at 3.40am asking who i was....surely if you was told what a hell hole your precious cat had been rescued from your first question would be is she ok....i have a very funny feeling about this breeder and i havent even spoken to her....what to do for the best i dont know.

persian has a home tomorrow from a very kind forum member.....thankyou so much.

oh yes and they clearly dont go to the gym as stated in their advert, just another excuse to get rid of cats.


----------



## catcoonz

kelly-joy said:


> Please please CC make sure you home check anyone wanting to adopt these two because if you don't how on earth are you going to know that they are going to the right home for them? If sounds like these poor babies have had a hard enough life so far too, anyone can say anything over the net its only when you get into the home do you get a real feel for where the cat will live. if you want our help to find a rescue willing to take them then please pm me or email me at [email protected].
> Sadly there are all too many of these types of adds at the moment where animals are just being thrown out like old sofas


thankyou, i dont have any authority to home check. didnt want to contact a rescue as space is very limited.


----------



## thedogsmother

catcoonz said:


> both slept on my bed purring all night so i am knackered, very concerned that i contacted the breeder of bsh last night, replied by text at 3.40am asking who i was....surely if you was told what a hell hole your precious cat had been rescued from your first question would be is she ok....i have a very funny feeling about this breeder and i havent even spoken to her....what to do for the best i dont know.
> 
> persian has a home tomorrow from a very kind forum member.....thankyou so much.
> 
> oh yes and they clearly dont go to the gym as stated in their advert, just another excuse to get rid of cats.


I havent replied yet but I was one of those on the edge of my seat last night till you got home with them, so firstly I wanted to say an enormous well done :thumbup:. I personally wouldnt give any of your personal details at all to this breeder, I wouldnt let her go back to them either as they didnt do a good enough job of vetting potential owners last time. Is there any chance this little girl could be pregnant?


----------



## Rolacolacube

catcoonz said:


> both slept on my bed purring all night so i am knackered, very concerned that i contacted the breeder of bsh last night, replied by text at 3.40am asking who i was....surely if you was told what a hell hole your precious cat had been rescued from your first question would be is she ok....i have a very funny feeling about this breeder and i havent even spoken to her....what to do for the best i dont know.
> 
> persian has a home tomorrow from a very kind forum member.....thankyou so much.
> 
> oh yes and they clearly dont go to the gym as stated in their advert, just another excuse to get rid of cats.


Fantastic so pleased the little Persian has a home. What's going to happen to the BSH?? I couldn't stop thinking about them both last night   xx


----------



## Guest

I also would not bother about the breeder and would not let the cats go back to him/her. I am happy to foster the female cat if she has not found a home by the end of the weekend. I would just need to get things organised for her arrival.


----------



## catcoonz

as to being pregnant if she was she would only be 2 weeks gone so vet wont be able to say for sure but my thinking is the male is only 6 months old so i wouldnt think a persian could produce this young, although i have no knowledge of either of these breeds only mc's and studs are 8 months.
the breeder is messing me around, texted to say shes anxious so i arrange a time to phone, only have a mobile number and she has turned her phone off, i give up with her now.
gccf have confirmed the bsh is on active, sad as a byb could have got themselves a free queen....to say this is not going to happen.


----------



## jill3

Glad to hear that you are all back safe and well.
I bet it was the first time for those little ones to sleep and purr all night together in comfort.
Nice to know the little Persian has a home. 
I am sure someone on here will want a Little British to love.
They make such lovely companions and seem to get on well with other cats.


----------



## catcoonz

ive done photos on cat chat thread, but will post them here also. just put them outside in the house for some fresh air as its a lovely sunny day and they have been kept in the dark for weeks. xxx


----------



## Oscars mam

Omg CC you are an absolute angel! I saw your post last night and commented but had no idea what was going on! I too am one who would absolutely adore another Bsh but sadly hubby says no  so have to let this little lady go somewhere more suitable! You will find a good home for her I'm sure! 
I cannot get over the selfless love you've shown these 2 little babies well done you lovely lady:001_wub:


----------



## Rolacolacube

Oh....My....God....the BSH is just wow :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: xxxx


----------



## Guest

They are both lovely. They deserve a happy and forever home.


----------



## jill3

They are Lovely:001_wub::001_wub:
Feeling very Broody!
Enough said


----------



## we love bsh's

That bsh is truly small now i will go as far to say the person who bred this cat and sold it for active ..what the hell were they thinking its of no surprise really when they are messing you about CC.

If that was me id be calling right back to see whats going on,something weird going on if you ask me.


Why dont they have a website?Thats another give away.

CC if you want me to investigate further let me know ill do it with a 141 infront.


----------



## Littlerags

They are both gorgeous :001_wub:

Well done CC - you did an amazing job!!

I've done that before to rescue some raggies from a BYB locally  Very sad that we need to do things like this. Why don't people think before they get pets


----------



## we love bsh's

CC i will tell her how you feel and that other info too.

Id like to ask her if she can give me the name of the person she sold her to.
The cats name was moonboots wasnt it? with her prefix infront? or was it blue moon?


----------



## we love bsh's

Well shes not answering iv called her twice she has something to hide she knows what shes done doesnt she,i think the Gccf should be contacted seen as though she is not bothered about what happens to her kittens after she has sold them.


----------



## we love bsh's

CC where are yoooooou


----------



## jo-pop

we love bsh's said:


> That bsh is truly small now i will go as far to say the person who bred this cat and sold it for active ..what the hell were they thinking its of no surprise really when they are messing you about CC.
> 
> If that was me id be calling right back to see whats going on,something weird going on if you ask me.
> 
> Why dont they have a website?Thats another give away.
> 
> CC if you want me to investigate further let me know ill do it with a 141 infront.


What chance does the breed have with people like that faffing about with it.

So pleased these kitties are safe now.


----------



## we love bsh's

Thats right jo id like to speak with that breeder but she wont answer calls what breeder do your know that acts like this she wont be getting that cat back i imagine after this.


----------



## dukey

Oh my goodness arent they beautiful !!!! <3

The girl is gorgeous and so glad the persian has a home now he is an absolute little stunner isnt he!!! Ahhhhh Broody!!!

If you havent found a home for the little lady in the next few days please let me know she would make a lovely sister for Duke!


----------



## catcoonz

we love bsh's said:


> Thats right jo id like to speak with that breeder but she wont answer calls what breeder do your know that acts like this she wont be getting that cat back i imagine after this.


i will pm you with all the pedigree details and the homes i know of, dont think i can put on the forum or rather i shouldnt put on the forum.


----------



## Guest

I am not sure if you are getting my messages as some seem to have disappeared! x


----------



## catcoonz

ive replied to your visitor message, did you not get this. xxx


----------



## Guest

I only got the one saying where you were from! x


----------



## Guest

I will try and resend them x


----------



## catcoonz

bsh girl is now up for adoption.....pm for more details.x
will need lots of food she eats loads.


----------



## Guest

She is probably so hungry bless her.


----------



## catcoonz

shes not thin though, she actually looks great after a bath and when you pick her up she snuggles her head into your neck.....cant keep her though mr mc will go bonkers especially being a stud, hes already not too happy no queens want babies until may.


----------



## we love bsh's

Well this breeder is so dam dodgy and told many lies over this i think its time to name and shame to warm people from buying off this breeder ,from what i can see from the add shes selling unregistered kittens


----------



## catcoonz

i know how you feel as i also feel the same but if we named her on a public forum all we will achieve is giving her free advertising for byb to go to.
the correct way i think is to inform the cat clubs but then do they actually care...i doubt it.


----------



## we love bsh's

Fair enough cc if them kittens arnt gccf reg surly gccf would be interested to know though?


----------



## monkeymummy32

OMG, CC, just caught up on this post! I live in Swindon so if I'd known you were doing this, I'd have come with you for back up. Well done for rescuing these gorgeous kitties though. I've just remembered something that maybe linked (not sure though) - when we went to visit our MC breeder, she admitted that she almost didn't let us go and visit because when she was at the local cat show in Swindon, a woman wanted to buy a male MC off her for breeding with her female British Shorthair! As I also have a BSH, the MC breeder thought it was me but couldn't be certain because she couldn't remember the woman's face. Thankfully though when our MC breeder found out my BSH is a neutered 7 year old male, she realised we weren't the same person! Phew! Maybe she found herself a Persian instead of a MC! 
I really hope that you find that lovely girl a fab home xx


----------



## we love bsh's

the original breeder isnt from swindom its hamshire shes from.


----------



## monkeymummy32

we love bsh's said:


> the original breeder isnt from swindom its hamshire shes from.


What I meant was, maybe it's the same woman that tried to get a MC off the breeder I got my MC from but instead found herself a Persian to breed with her BSH.


----------



## catcoonz

gccf will be informed by letter from myself regarding non registered kittens from this breeder.


----------



## jill3

There are a few people on here that have lost British Babies the last few weeks. Maybe it will be too soon for them.
She sounds so lovely. Especially when you said she snuggles up to your neck.
Someone out there is going to be a very Lucky Person.:001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz

that lucky person has already arrived.
both cats have loving homes to go to, thankyou for everybodys support and the pf members will need to update photos for us.


----------



## Citrineblue

Oh Thank goodness, I've been trying to rack my brains thinking how we could take her in. Well done, I admire you so very much, not a person to just sit on their hands. Thank you.


----------



## dukey

Ahhhh! Yay well done  Little bit jealous of the new owners as they are both absolute STUNNERS!


----------



## lizward

catcoonz said:


> gccf will be informed by letter from myself regarding non registered kittens from this breeder.


Failing to register kittens is not breaking any GCCF rules. Sorry. Very pleased to hear there was a happy ending for these cats, still can't quite work it out - does it seem to be a case of the last owner (the one who had them in a cupboard) wanting a quick litter for money and then finding the boy wouldn't do the job? 

Liz


----------



## we love bsh's

lizward said:


> Failing to register kittens is not breaking any GCCF rules. Sorry. Very pleased to hear there was a happy ending for these cats, still can't quite work it out - does it seem to be a case of the last owner (the one who had them in a cupboard) wanting a quick litter for money and then finding the boy wouldn't do the job?
> 
> Liz


thing is liz is she has told cc that she has given up breeding clearly not the case once googling her number she has something thats shes hiding for sure or why the need to lie.She has kittens for sale bsh's & ragdolls.


----------



## catcoonz

if breeders sell unregistered kittens this means gccf have no record of how many litters a queen has so the queen can be over bred.
i dont agree with this...i think all kittens should be registered to protect the queen from having too many litters, otherwise whats the point in gccf all we need to do is register active and not the rest.
this isnt how i wish to breed. i think all kittens should be registered, vaccinated, microchipped and at least 13 weeks old before going to new homes, i also disagree with kittens at 4 weeks old being viewed. but thats just my own opinion.


----------



## we love bsh's

The main thing here is that these two cats now have the chance to be loved and cared for.

It just shocked me that the original breeder would only take the bsh back if un neutered now what does that say? Because cc said no she said well take it to the rspca then.

Then there was the lie she told cc about she was no longer a breeder..well clearly not true.

I for one in future will not touch that breeder something weird going on with her.

Happy outcome for the cats tho that persian is a really cute fluffy ball..


----------



## catcoonz

being rather stupid as i am i have a silly question.
not a debate please a simple answer is enough.
if kittens dont need to be registered..why are so many breeders on the suspension list until paperwork is completed ( some say registered).


----------



## we love bsh's

could it be that the breeder has not forwarded paperwork to new owners even after the time limit is up which i believe is 2 years?


----------



## lizward

catcoonz said:


> being rather stupid as i am i have a silly question.
> not a debate please a simple answer is enough.
> if kittens dont need to be registered..why are so many breeders on the suspension list until paperwork is completed ( some say registered).


These cases normally involve active register cats and I suspect a lot result from some sort of breeder dispute - someone buys a cat as a stud, the breeder is supposedly going to forward the papers when they arrive but they never do arrive and of course until they do, the kittens sired by the studcan't be registered. Very few pet owners would care about the registration even if they knew about it.

Liz


----------



## Treaclesmum

Awww nooo!! How did I miss out on these 2 cuties?? 

I had such a busy day yesterday and only popped on her a few brief times.

Please let me know if any more Persians, BSH or any other cats come up from these circumstances, I will see what I can do!!! :drool:


----------



## we love bsh's

Treaclesmum said:


> Awww nooo!! How did I miss out on these 2 cuties??
> 
> I had such a busy day yesterday and only popped on her a few brief times.
> 
> Please let me know if any more Persians, BSH or any other cats come up from these circumstances, I will see what I can do!!! :drool:


i did put your name forward earlier on in the thread for the persian.


----------



## catcoonz

if the bsh doesnt settle then she will be coming back to me, if she does i will let you know. x


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> if the bsh doesnt settle then she will be coming back to me, if she does i will let you know. x


Aw thanks...


----------



## Guest

I am really hoping it will work out - it will really depends on how my 2 adult cats take to her but I will certainly give it a good try and will be patient. I feel a bit bad now that someone else would like her too.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Fiji444 said:


> I am really hoping it will work out - it will really depends on how my 2 adult cats take to her but I will certainly give it a good try and will be patient. I feel a bit bad now that someone else would like her too.


Don't worry, see how things go! My 2 are younger so they might possibly adjust more easily, but see what happens with yours first of all


----------



## Guest

My other concern is that I don't want her to keep going to different homes as she has been through so much in her short life and want her to go to a home where she will stay forever and I don't know if my house will be that home which worries me. If she was a kitten then I know it will 99% work out and I would not be concerned. Am I just worrying about nothing?


----------



## Luz

Fiji444 said:


> My other concern is that I don't want her to keep going to different homes as she has been through so much in her short life and want her to go to a home where she will stay forever and I don't know if my house will be that home which worries me. If she was a kitten then I know it will 99% work out and I would not be concerned. Am I just worrying about nothing?


Ask Moggybaby! I think the important thing is to commit 100%. Tell yourself it will work even if you have to keep the cats separate for a while.


----------



## catcoonz

when taking a rescue into a family with other pets nobody knows what will happen. all you can do is take it slowly with introductions give it time but you will know if its not going to work out then we still have another home for her lined up just in case.
if you think it wont work then it wont as your cats will pick up on the vibes, just relax and do your best....thats all anybody can ask.
im not perfect but i did my best and if raven has a cold its not my fault, just one of thoses things that happens...i know i rescued them from an awful place and we can only try our best....dont worry what will be will be, at least they are away safe now thats all that matters and between us all we can now move forward and keep them safe. xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks I will do. I am thinking the worse possible scenario and anything better than that will be a bonus as I am committed to making it work.


----------



## rose

Fiji444 said:


> My other concern is that I don't want her to keep going to different homes as she has been through so much in her short life and want her to go to a home where she will stay forever and I don't know if my house will be that home which worries me. If she was a kitten then I know it will 99% work out and I would not be concerned. Am I just worrying about nothing?


I think we all got caught up with the rescue and wanted to give them a good home! I have a beautiful siamese x and a birman (both boys) and although I was the one that posted the original thread about the BSH girl, I prefer male cats. OMG when I found out there was a male persian there as well as it was all I could do to stop myself offering him a home, I would have loved him, but it was an impulse decision and I was so relieved when he got a home!! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## catcoonz

adverts are deceiving...i was expecting a nice home like the photo on laminate flooring.....to say there is no laminate flooring in that house which was a shock. the advert photo could have been when she was advertised by the other owner who emailed a photo, this person definitely didnt take that advert pic, no way.


----------



## Guest

I am going to take it one step at a time and hopefully all will be well and we will be a lovely home of 6 and will enjoy our little family. I have to get out of the mindset of just giving it a week as that is what I did last time and as Kizzy was not happy with William I returned him. I do not recall any fighting just a bit of hissing and he was so laid back and just ignored her. Kizzy and Eric had a little spat tonight but that has been the first time for a long time that that has happened. I have not seen Eric since and she is just fast asleep on the sofa. He obviously is a typical male and keep away from the women! Not sure how he will cope with the number of females increasing!


----------



## catcoonz

returned after a week and only a little bit of hissing...........im going to have words with you lol.
she has been fine with my adult mc who decided the bed was hers, bsh is very laid back....think positive...she will be fine and im here to help ok....please dont worry shes a beautiful placid girl who just needs somebody to love her.


----------



## Guest

Thank you. I know I was silly and have learned a lot since then and it was over 10 years ago. I am up early to get ready and go and collect Betsy first from West Sussex and then go and collect Elsa when I am back in my local area.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC

OMG CC i have just caught up with this and let me tell you, you are an angel you are truly one of the most selfless amazing people that the world is far to short of!!! 

Your amazing and deserve so much happiness in return for what you did for those beautiful babies


----------



## catcoonz

thankyou.


----------



## kimberleyski

Hi well done on the rescuing!

Did I read right that the original breeder of the BSH lived in Hampshire? I picked up my little BSH from Hampshire last week, and have found out bad things about her since. 

Wonder if it's the same person?


----------



## catcoonz

you've only just got your bsh and now heard things...or you heard things but still continued to get your pet?
what area of hampshire was the breeder......you cant name and shame a breeder though on a public forum so please dont say the prefix name.
just a first name or area would be sufficent.


----------



## kimberleyski

Sorry that came across wrongly I haven't heard anything necessarily about the breeder. 

But since getting my little kitten I have found out from the vet he is only 7 weeks not the 10 I was told he was. I have tried to contact the breeder by phone and email and she has ignored me. 

He is unregistered but I have a certificate (I know it might not be true). But can't find her details to know how to report her etc. 
Before anyone says anything I know I didn't do my homework very well and I have learnt my lesson. Looking back now some of the things she told me were a bit suspect but I was so excited at the time, I spent all my time cuddling Frank and playing with kittens that I wasn't really taking in what she was saying. 
Luckily Frank is in a very nice home now and well looked after. I don't care if he's not a proper pedigree as he's just part of our family. But she shouldn't be able to do it to others as she bred puppies too. 

She was in Tadley, Hamphire


----------



## catcoonz

im not going to give you a lecture going to a byb and if she is a registered breeder the kitten should be registered.
sadly she will ignore you now as she has your money but just take good care of your kitten and if you need any advise please do post as we are all happy to help you.
its not the same breeder so there's now 2 not very good breeders in hampshire.


----------



## we love bsh's

And probably connected in some way.


----------



## Treaclesmum

I'm glad it's not the same breeder, but as you say they could be connected!! I hope not!


----------



## kimberleyski

I know I did wrong and I didn't know anything about byb at the time as I wasn't on here then. If it's any consolation the lady did come across as a nice last even though I know she is doing wrong now, frank is so friendly I don't think he was mis treated. I hope not anyway. 

As I said I have learnt my lesson and he is in a very loving home bring spoilt rotten! It's just the others she will breed I feel sorry for :-(


----------



## catcoonz

well your not the first and you certainly wont be the last to buy a kitten from a byb, dont worry about it, whats done is done, you cant change it, just give your kitten lots of love as long as your happy thats all that matters although i dont agree with byb.


----------



## we love bsh's

kimberleyski said:


> I know I did wrong and I didn't know anything about byb at the time as I wasn't on here then. If it's any consolation the lady did come across as a nice last even though I know she is doing wrong now, frank is so friendly I don't think he was mis treated. I hope not anyway.
> 
> As I said I have learnt my lesson and he is in a very loving home bring spoilt rotten! It's just the others she will breed I feel sorry for :-(


Its mad cause this year i sold my kittens cheaper than the bybs were selling unregistered kittens for.I had no interest till they were actually ready.


----------



## jill3

kimberleyski said:


> I know I did wrong and I didn't know anything about byb at the time as I wasn't on here then. If it's any consolation the lady did come across as a nice last even though I know she is doing wrong now, frank is so friendly I don't think he was mis treated. I hope not anyway.
> 
> As I said I have learnt my lesson and he is in a very loving home bring spoilt rotten! It's just the others she will breed I feel sorry for :-(


It wasn't your fault. Sometimes your Heart rules your head. You see a lovely kitten and that's it:001_wub:
I am glad you have taken him to the vets to be checked over. 7 weeks is very young.
Like you have said you have learn't your lesson. If in the future you want a little play mate for Frank or just some advice then this is the place.
He does look very cute.:001_wub:


----------



## jill3

we love bsh's said:


> Its mad cause this year i sold my kittens cheaper than the bybs were selling unregistered kittens for.I had no interest till they were actually ready.


I am not a breeder but I can well understand how you feel.
People just don't think things through. They see a lovely kitten and that's it.
Instead of doing a bit of home work and going to see the breeders.
I waited 2 years for one of my BSH creams to be born. She was well worth the wait. I was so excited when she was born. I use to look forward to visiting her and watching her grow from a tiny being to a pretty kitten.

Reputable Breeders like yourself do it for the love of Cats. Not for money.


----------



## Lopside

I would love a bsh cat next year but is there a proper rescue organisation for the breed? I found one place but it seemed to be people selling breeding queens they no longer wanted, which wouldn't bother me, but I think is it encouraging them to keep breeding and breeding if you buy their unwanted cats off them?


----------



## we love bsh's

Lopside said:


> I would love a bsh cat next year but is there a proper rescue organisation for the breed? I found one place but it seemed to be people selling breeding queens they no longer wanted, which wouldn't bother me, but I think is it encouraging them to keep breeding and breeding if you buy their unwanted cats off them?


Why would you see it like that? doesnt mean breeders like letting their girls go its done out of the cats best interest..to spend her days getting one on one time being pampered into her late years.Something thats not possible with 10 + cats.Each to their own but after selecting the very best of homes for an ex breeding girl id be happy id done the correct thing for that girl.


----------



## Lopside

I know, I suppose it depends on the breeder, like any animal. I think the moral struggle I have is that I have friends who breed bsh who all say they have an ex breeding girl they can let me buy , and then I have friends in rescue who show me photos of beautiful cats that are dumped there because no one wants them. I don't feel I can go out and buy a cat, when there are so many desperate for homes in rescues. But that's just me! I'm not having a pop at anyone!! That's why I was looking for a breed specific rescue.


----------



## we love bsh's

Lopside said:


> I know, I suppose it depends on the breeder, like any animal. I think the moral struggle I have is that I have friends who breed bsh who all say they have an ex breeding girl they can let me buy , and then I have friends in rescue who show me photos of beautiful cats that are dumped there because no one wants them. I don't feel I can go out and buy a cat, when there are so many desperate for homes in rescues. But that's just me! I'm not having a pop at anyone!! That's why I was looking for a breed specific rescue.


Thats the difference in some breeders i guess as i myself wouldnt put a price onto a ex breeding girl as i finding that perfect forever home far more important.Ideally i like an adult retired to an older home with no kiddies and not too many other pets and just have a quiet lifes really.I feel i wouldnt be in a rush to rehome a girl so i have time on my side to wait for that A* home to come along.


----------

